
Neural Programmer-Interpreters - seanmcdirmid
http://www-personal.umich.edu/~reedscot/iclr_project.html
======
infyr
So, a probability driven dynamic call-stack FSM. I have seen this concept used
in many ways before without the fanfare (i.e : code coverage/test suites and
game A.I Engines)

It is indeed a cool approach and no doubt deeply inspired. Rip apart the
traditional program execution model and add statistical branching ...

[http://web.mit.edu/manoli/turing/www/turing.gif](http://web.mit.edu/manoli/turing/www/turing.gif)

------
unquietcode
This seems like it should be a much bigger deal. They're using a small
training set (they describe it as 'curriculum learning') to create robust
little programs that do some fundamental stuff at a decently high abstraction
level. What am I not considering?

------
tunnuz
Pretty neat! It would be nice to see a comparison with Genetic Programming
(only briefly mentioned in the article).

------
fhrjfjc
Funny how programming is likely to be one of the first white collar jobs to be
automated.

~~~
Ma8ee
Programming is already highly automated. What is higher level languages and
advanced IDEs if not automating a lot of tedious tasks that programmers used
to be forced to do manually?

~~~
fghrthtb
True, but this is slightly higher up the abstraction stack.

~~~
sitkack
Applications already do this, Wordpress, Excel, etc. They turned the end users
into enough of a developer. Developers are putting other devs out of jobs all
the time.

